# Adorama Shipping to Canada - Duties?



## Harmony (Nov 26, 2008)

I need a bit of help here:

I'm looking to purchase a used 30D and lens from Adorama. I live in Canada. The shipping and everything would come out to 600.00. 

One time, though, my mom bought sheet music from the US and ended up paying 75.00 in duties and taxes (!!). We don't want this to happen again.

Can anyone tell me a definitive answer (not a guess) about how this works, and what I might end up paying?


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, my definitive answer is, "it depends".
What shipping method are you using?
USPS? You *might* get dinged for duty, it all depends on if your package gets picked. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.
Using UPS or FedEx? Then you can almost guarantee that you will get charged brokerage fees and often they are exorbitant. 
Using a different carrier? Then it depends on their agreement. Some hide their brokerage fees in with the shipping you pay with the company you shop with.
So you see, I cannot give you a definitive answer. Someone from Canada who has recently ordered from Adorama may be along to tell you if they were charged and if so, how much, but who knows if that is what you will pay.
If you want a better answer than that, contact Adorama and ask them.


----------



## osirus (Nov 26, 2008)

Camera stuff has no duty. ( i called the border to check that when i had lenses coming)

If you use UPS ground or Fedex for shipping, they will charge a brokerage fee.. that will prob be anywhere from $10-$80....
UPS global express will not charge this fee..

USPS will also charge no brokerage fees.

But when Canada post delivers it to the door i beleive you will just have to pay the PST on it, and sometimes a $5 whatever fee.
( i belelive ups ect will also make you pay the PST on the camera)


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 26, 2008)

The new fees will be PST, GST and if shipped on USPS/Canada Post there will be an $8 broker fees, it is the least expensive option


----------



## epp_b (Nov 27, 2008)

It depends on the mood of the person processing it.  I'm convinced part of the job description to deal with border issues is "dick-head".  If they can find any way to suck more tax money out of you, they will.

Dealing with it over the phone only makes it more irritating.


----------



## reg (Nov 27, 2008)

Such love.


----------



## invisible (Nov 27, 2008)

osirus said:


> Camera stuff has no duty. ( i called the border to check that when i had lenses coming)
> 
> If you use UPS ground or Fedex for shipping, they will charge a brokerage fee.. that will prob be anywhere from $10-$80....
> UPS global express will not charge this fee..
> ...


This. However, keep in mind that there's no duty for cameras and lenses as long as they are coming from the US. From other countries it could be a whole different story. Check with Canada Customs.


----------



## epp_b (Nov 27, 2008)

> However, keep in mind that there's no duty for cameras and lenses as long as they are coming from the US.


Not necessarily.  I think it depends on where it was manufactured, and also how much pee was in the border patrol's corn flakes that morning.


----------



## invisible (Nov 27, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Not necessarily.  I think it depends on where it was manufactured, and also how much pee was in the border patrol's corn flakes that morning.


I think you're wrong. I made a call to Canada Customs a few months ago and the above info is what I got. Moreover, I purchased a lens made in Japan from B&H and had to pay zero duties. Some more info here.


----------



## RebelTasha (Nov 27, 2008)

Would it still be cheaper even with the dollar right now?
I would stress if was coming UPS or anything but USPS..  even then it could get caught up in customs..  UPS does have brokerage fees unless Adorama already takes care of that on their end..
Maybe you should ask them, just because one person may have not got dinged doesn't mean you wont..
Have you looked at Henry's?  They have used stuff too, Canadian dollar, super fast worry free shipping, wouldnt' be a complete nightmare to take it back...   I would rather pay more and go with Henry's personally...
Future Shop sometimes have amazing deals too,,  don't know if they carry the 30d..
Anyway if you want Adorama and it's worth it to you go for it.. just some suggestions


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 27, 2008)

UPS = brokerage fee
UPS Expedited = no brokerage fee
USPS = no brokerage fee

All of the above will charge taxes at delivery.  DO NOT count on your package being the one to slip through. 

In the last year I've received over a dozen shipments from the States and three came through without any charge.  As I understand it, they don't have the time and manpower to process every package that crosses the border. 

With the Canadian/US dollar exchange the way it is right now plus shipping, etc. Vistek, Henry's, etc. is at par with B & H.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Sim (Nov 27, 2008)

This site provides good information about buying from the States:  http://www.photoprice.ca/article/tax-duty-brokerage-demystified

The site also provides prices for products taking shipping, duty, and tax into account.  It's been very accurate in my experience.  It doesn't include used products, but if you decide to buy new it looks like McBain's in Alberta is your best bet:  http://www.photoprice.ca/product/00162


----------



## Harmony (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the LOADS of information, guys! I will check out the links, Henrys, and all the other stuff presented.


----------



## invisible (Nov 27, 2008)

Sim said:


> This site provides good information about buying from the States:  http://www.photoprice.ca/article/tax-duty-brokerage-demystified
> 
> The site also provides prices for products taking shipping, duty, and tax into account.  It's been very accurate in my experience.  It doesn't include used products, but if you decide to buy new it looks like McBain's in Alberta is your best bet:  http://www.photoprice.ca/product/00162


Yep, that's the site I hyperlinked to above. I never buy anything without checking it first. It should be a must-use for every Canadian


----------



## Sim (Nov 27, 2008)

invisible said:


> Yep, that's the site I hyperlinked to above. I never buy anything without checking it first. It should be a must-use for every Canadian



Oops, I'm busted for not clicking the posted links.   Guess I'm out of practice after a few weeks of not posting.  :blushing:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 27, 2008)

Many camera stores will price match (within Canada).  For example, when I am looking to buy something, I'll check out a few Canadian stores, The Camera Store for example.  I will take that price to my local store, McBain, and they will match it.  

I always check the price at B&H as well, and it's often a lot less expensive.  So then I figure out what the price difference would be, including shipping & brokerage etc.  If it's significantly cheaper to get it from B&H, then that's what I do.  If it's close, then I'll just pick it up locally.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 27, 2008)

I looked at the photoprice link that was provided and there was an * beside the lenses from B&D, Adorama and others.  The * means "denotes possibly grey market product"

What is a grey market product?  Is this equivalent to a white box item when talking computer parts?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 27, 2008)

Grey Markert


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 27, 2008)

Merci for the link!


----------



## HelenOster (Dec 8, 2008)

bigtwinky said:


> I looked at the photoprice link that was provided and there was an * beside the lenses from B&D, Adorama and others. The * means "denotes possibly grey market product"
> 
> What is a grey market product? Is this equivalent to a white box item when talking computer parts?


 

I've just picked up on this thread, & need to clarify the position re the "grey market", at least as far as Adorama is concerned. 

"Grey market" refers to products imported directly into the US, rather than through the manufacturer's authorized agents / distributors. It is perfectly legal to directly import & sell these products in the US; the term "grey market" was coined by manufacturer's authorized distributors who wanted to discourage consumers from buying these (less costly) goods. 

With no factory authorized middle-man involved in the import of these products, costs are lower, so the price is lower to our customers. Many items which are in short supply or not imported at all by the manufacturer's authorized distributors are available in direct import. 

Any of our products which are being sold as such will be clearly marked, and you are more than welcome to contact me directly should you have any concerns regarding a specific listing. 

There is no difference in the actual products. Occasionally manufacturers will name them differently for example the Olympus USA Digital Stylus Cameras are called Olympus MJU Cameras in Europe 
On direct import products purchased from Adorama, we offer the same warranty as the USA warranted products carry for a period of one year. The only difference is that you would need to ship it to Adorama for warranty service 

If you have any further queries regarding any aspect of Adorama Camera, please do not hesitate to contact me directly: helen.oster@adoramacamera.com 


Sincerely 

Helen Oster 

Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------

